# Christopher Makin / Sabine Isca / thatsabinegirl / b1ueye / Naomi Technoir / Naomi Armitage / Sabine Yeuxbleus



## GS 281 (Jul 21, 2016)

Sabine has been brought up in the Nora and Buffalo Bill threads and I have been lazily following her for a while so I figured I would make a thread. Sabine is a tranny hooker who would probably dig up Patti. Sabine has been around a while and has amassed over 322k tweets. Even by Rat King standards that is pretty prolific. Sabine doesn't seem to stand out among the Rat King trannies much beyond being a real true and honest hooker, so there are some bonus points for that. Sabine has all the typical Rat King fare; a Patreon, friends with the Rat Kingers and all. They even had some tussles over Brianna Wu so if you still care about Gamer Gate in 2016 you might get a chuckle out of them. Sabine also does a twitch where they play games. Basically she loves drama (especially with MRAs and Gamer Gaters), tweeting their friends all day and getting paid for sex. I don't anticipate anything horrific on scale of Buffalo Bill or a chimpout like Nora with Sabine, but there still is some fun content here. Twitter is where you will get the majority of the content here, as per other Rat King people.






https://twitter.com/ThatSabineGirl - Main activity
http://ask.fm/B1uEYE -Were active here in the past
http://steamcommunity.com/id/ThatSabineGirl




http://thatsabinegirl.tumblr.com/ - Not active; have reblogged misandry-mermaid
https://www.patreon.com/thatsabinegirl - Looking for money for playing vidya; Currently at $100/$1000
https://vine.co/u/1194537814126215168 - Revines is about it
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/299489443946991211/ - Not interesting or active
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=UUOti7Q0hSDc9NrNgzizkakg - Nothing of them here
https://soundcloud.com/naomitechnoir - Not their own content
https://www.mixcloud.com/thatsabinegirl/ - Not their own content
http://bandcamp.com/thatsabinegirl - Not their own content
https://www.etsy.com/people/ThatSabineGirl - Barren
https://www.reddit.com/user/ThatSabineGirl/ - Inactive






Naomi Technoir accounts
http://b1ueye.blogspot.com/ - Abandoned blog
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsdtZP_PRL5_AdQwXKvKawQ - Two game videos

Here are some archives others have done.
http://tweettunnel.com/ThatSabineGirl
https://tweetsave.com/thatsabinegirl



Spoiler: Some salient caps - GamerGate and Sex Work





















































https://storify.com/Femonade/that-sabine-girl-on-being-a-cousin-to-frankenstein
https://storify.com/MelodyHensley/conversation-with-thatsabinegirl-and-heinousdealin
http://archive.md/4CV3I

Sabine has also been mentioned in multiple blogs


> Sabine is a transwomen sex worker from the UK. He’s one of the more violent TW on Twitter with a brigade of loyal followers willing to jump in to attack whoever he decries and ready to jump to his defence over anything he says. I’m sure he’ll come up on this blog quiet a bit.



http://the-orbit.net/godlessness/2015/10/31/why-i-still-need-the-atheist-movement/#more-2982



> If you’re on Twitter and you don’t follow @ThatSabineGirl, you should — she’s one of my favourite people online, and tweets about social justice, sex work and trans feminism. Just over a week ago, Richard Dawkins tweeted this:
> 
> What kind of religion is so weak in its arguments that it has to resort to death threats against those who want to leave it?
> 
> — Richard Dawkins (@RichardDawkins) October 22, 2015





> The following exchange between me and Sabine took place as a result — lightly edited, I’m reprinting it with her consent, having managed to express things therein that I’d long been trying to say.
> 
> * * *
> 
> ...



From Kiva Bay's @Medium article
https://medium.com/@kivabay/fat-basement-dweller-f49f12dd8ac3#.s4xa3zdip



> Fat women get worse medical treatment. In some ways, this can be similar to what trans people go through. The brilliant @ThatSabineGirl (on twitter) described it as Trans Flu when your doctor blames any and all medical problems on your transness. This is something fat people have to experience a lot, up to and including misdiagnoses, refusal to provide prescriptions and even ignored cancers.



https://transethics.wordpress.com/2...a-on-feminism-economics-and-bigotry/#more-135



> *TE*: How long were you unemployed before you got into camming?
> 
> *SI*: I think I went about 5 or 6 months with no work before I decided to try camming out. I tried it, I liked it, and I also decided to try some escorting.
> 
> ...



http://www.transglobalmagazine.com/the-next-step-for-tranny-advocacy/



> Employment (or lack thereof) isn’t the only type of discrimination trans women face. We face harassment and violence on the streets. Recently in San Francisco a trans woman who wishes to remain anonymous, reported that she was attacked by a homeless man after he realized she was transgender. Activists  Sophia Banks and Sabine Isca have tweeted many  times about experiencing open transmisogyny in the streets of their cities. Banks told the story of one of her assaults.
> 
> “Last Summer [2014] I was attacked. I was riding my bike and a man ran at me and threw me off my bike and into a concrete poll where I hit my head. I was scraped and bleeding and it total shock as this man called me a ‘freak’ and a ‘tranny’ and held up his fists like he wanted to fight me. I was dazed, but just got up and rode off. What bothered me the most was how people saw as this happened midday and just stood  around. No  one got involved or asked if I was okay.  Nearly  a  year  later  and  am  still  working through  this…  working through the pain in my neck and knee, working through my paranoia about men… how  I  don’t  even  feel  safe  riding  my  bike.”  When asked if she contacted the police about the unprovoked attack, Banks said: “No, I don’t trust the cops. I never really dealt with cops before I came out as trans. Never had a reason too. As a trans woman I have had several encounters and contacts with them. I have had cops call me ‘freaky’. I have had cops call me ‘sir’ directly after I told them I was a trans woman. I have had to explain to cops what trans is. I have [had] cops refer to trans women as ‘those men on Jerry Springer’ to me. Unless it was very serious I would not approach the cops on anything.”
> 
> These are the kinds of stories the media’s Transgender Darlings need to speak of now. Perhaps Caitlyn Jenner should use her clout to petition that tabloid media (like the Jerry Springer show) stop running (and pull?) shows about transgender people, as we have seen the random violence tabloid shows like that cause. The media must begin to focus on real struggles, and get their brains out from between our legs.



Sabine's mouth often gets her into trouble. Below is an example. Sabine got TERFs riled up so they deadnamed and outted all of her cam and sexwork site profiles.
















A link to a cap of their sexwork
https://maleviolence.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/adultwork1.pdf
https://maleviolence.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/adultwork.pdf



Spoiler: Lewdish pix SFW















Sabine was deadnamed by nametheproblem a while back as being Christopher Makin.
https://nametheproblem.com/2013/11/09/christopher-makin/
http://archive.md/xTDxB

https://nametheproblem.com/2013/08/25/naomi-armitage/
http://archive.md/VSQNy



Spoiler: Christopher Makin = Sabine



























There is a lot more good stuff if you mine her twitter. 322k is a lot of drama for one tranny hooker.


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 21, 2016)

Also, here is some stuff mined from Sabine's ask.fm



Spoiler: About sexwork





 


 


 


 








Spoiler: About GamerGate


----------



## OtterParty (Jul 21, 2016)

she's kinda cute, especially in the first picture. shame about all the infectious diseases sprouting from her mutilated groin like a delicate bouquet of forest mushrooms.


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 21, 2016)

OtterParty said:


> she's kinda cute, especially in the first picture. shame about all the infectious diseases sprouting from her mutilated groin like a delicate bouquet of forest mushrooms.


100£ is a great deal though.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jul 21, 2016)

I'd do her tbh and get her delicious cock in my mouth. It would be hot.


----------



## TheJabroni (Jul 21, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> 100£ is a great deal though.



It's a discount price for a discount woman. She was a dude. 

That tends to make the price go down unless youre saying thats a good price for tranny ass. 

Good work sneasel. I have a feeling we might see the white knights come out of the woodwork for this one.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jul 21, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FwNPFEHa.jpg&hash=4024c828781ce36e6e606e46ef3574c9


Those are the most male looking hips I have ever seen


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Jul 21, 2016)

His old private twitter was @thissabinegirl - it appears to no longer be up.


----------



## CyrusKissFanClub (Jul 21, 2016)

_That Dragon, Cancer_ is an autobiographical game about a family with a young child with terminal cancer.  On the basis of some idle chatter on 8chan Sabine tries to establish the false idea that supporters of Gamergate are harassing the developer of a game about pediatric cancer.  The narrative was was just too tantalizing for dear Sabine, like footage of  the evil Gamergate stealing a child's lolipop.

Unfortunately for Sabine the developer of _That Dragon, Cancer_ (and father of the deceased child) Ryan Green knocks her false narrative on the head.  Poor Sabine responds, obviously pissed-off that her beautifully spun narrative was destroyed by the supposed victim.




(Look at those meaty man-fingers.)

Unable to admit fault, Sabine tries to convince anyone that will listen that Ryan Green was speaking in code, that he was trying to communicate that he was in fact harassed, that all the meaning pivots on the word "direct".  According to Sabine, Ryan was a victim of a special type of harassment, namely _indirect _harassment, which is harassment in which the harassed is not party to the harassment, i.e. where there is no harassed party.





Sabine always has the bisexual tranny card handy and ready to be pulled in order to prevail over online arguments.


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Jul 21, 2016)

I know there are Rocky Horror fanatics, but I've never known anyone to cosplay as Dr. Frank-N-Furter 24/7.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Jul 21, 2016)

Eh, it's not the worst tranny I've seen on the Farms so far. Probably one of the better looking ones as far as Rat Kings go, but it could be early morning drinking giving me those thoughts.


----------



## dacote (Jul 21, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> 100£ is a great deal though.


It kind of isn't. That's really steep for a tranny.

But s/he passes fairly well so I suppose s/he can get away with it.


----------



## Load Bearing Drywall (Jul 21, 2016)

Why do all the rat kings, no matter how well they pass/don't pass, never learn how to take care of their hair?


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Jul 21, 2016)

Load Bearing Drywall said:


> Why do all the rat kings, no matter how well they pass/don't pass, never learn how to take care of their hair?


Everyday rodentphobia is assuming rat hair is as easy to maintain as human hair.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jul 21, 2016)

Is it just me, or is courting Goobergabber bullshit literally become the tranny version of "notice me sempai"?
He's fucking desperate for an antagonist.


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Jul 21, 2016)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Is it just me, or is courting Goobergabber bullshit literally become the tranny version of "notice me sempai"?
> He's fucking desperate for an antagonist.


The validation in the form of a thousand angry Gatorader replies makes them feel special and oppressed.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 21, 2016)

Wait, was that terf my old pet cow Dirt?

Cross post this shit to her thread too @yawning sneasel


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 21, 2016)

One thing that tickles me about Sabine is that they will talk shit, but they will desperately hide who they are talking about. A good example is Cathy Brennan, or C4thy Br3nn4n.





They will use Cathy's name when it fits their needs though. Here is Sabine trying to PA.





Whining about being doxed by Cathy Brennan. What is funny is that Sabine says that they weren't intimidated, however after being doxed the have tried changing names, online personas and handles on multiple sites.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 21, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> One thing that tickles me about Sabine is that they will talk shit, but they will desperately hide who they are talking about. A good example is Cathy Brennan, or C4thy Br3nn4n.
> 
> View attachment 117762
> 
> ...


To be fair, Cathy Brennan seems to search for her name excessively. That's why everyone who posted that stupid "fake goth" meme got their Facebook reported.

Anyway, how old is Sabine? If she's in her 30s, she passes very well. If she's in her 20s... not quite as much.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jul 22, 2016)

Why did he choose the name Sabine? Does he obsess about the rape of the Sabine women or something?


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jul 22, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Anyway, how old is Sabine? If she's in her 30s, she passes very well. If she's in her 20s... not quite as much.



36 but I agree, Christopher sure ages better than alot, most, all of the other Rat King trannies.

D.O.B. June 20, 1980











Woman of colo(u)r. Might even be (half-) legit if true that part of the fam is from Pakistan.










Also seems another name change is in the making.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 25, 2016)

Evicted


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Jul 25, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Evicted
> View attachment 118859



I love making fun of these troons, but that is pretty fucked up. No idea what "gentrification" has to do with it though.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Jul 25, 2016)

Lol they're probably on a month to month lease, depending upon the state those can be terminated with 30 days notice.  60 days is super generous.

If the lease is at all good (or even if it isn't, depending upon state laws) there are a million and one ways to get someone out, as well (places like California excepted, of course).  Don't like it?  Go to court to fix it, which isn't an option if you're a broke retarded tranny lol.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Jul 25, 2016)

TheIceCreamMan said:


> Lol they're probably on a month to month lease, depending upon the state those can be terminated with 30 days notice.  60 days is super generous.
> 
> If the lease is at all good (or even if it isn't, depending upon state laws) there are a million and one ways to get someone out, as well (places like California excepted, of course).  Don't like it?  Go to court to fix it, which isn't an option if you're a broke exceptional tranny lol.



in the UK the legal minimum notice period for termination of a tenancy agreement is 30 days; despite what your man says, terminating the contract is not the same thing as eviction, which results from a breach of contract and can only be legally enforced with a court order

also, most tenancy agreements have a clause explicitly forbidding 'immorality', which can in principle mean anything, but in practise almost always means prostitution, so he's actually quite fortunate not have been served with eviction proceedings for real


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 16, 2016)

Crosspost

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-8-16_15-1-41-png.124828/

Tango down.
















Edit: And he's back.









@chimpburgers  he's butthurt about his thread.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 17, 2016)

_Had to email in essays and everything._ That´s probably my favorite Sabine tweet.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 17, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> _Had to email in essays and everything._ That´s probably my favorite Sabine tweet.


Sarahlicity liked that tweet too.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Aug 17, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> Crosspost
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-8-16_15-1-41-png.124828/
> 
> ...


Hold up




Is she actually worried we're going to fly over to her house and rape her?


----------



## CatParty (Aug 17, 2016)

Alberto Balsalm said:


> Is she actually worried we're going to fly over to her house and rape her?




what are we? middle aged trannies who run fake suicide lines?


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh, honey no. We don't "find you attractive" as in "I think I'll creep on this one." More like "good on you for putting in some fucking effort and passing." By the standards of this forum, you're a gold medal troon. But you've taken the gold in the Special Olympics, after all.


----------



## pozilei (Aug 17, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-8-16_18-47-35-png.124922/



Yeah, it's astounding, isn't it? It's not like she used the exact same username pretty much everywhere. What sort of mystical magical powers could OP have used to find this information? I just don't know....

Probably that's the reason she blacked out the handle. Even some of her followers would have gone 'well duh'. Kinda amazed the Farms drama didn't get more attention given her 7k followers. I guess there are only so many asspats to go around


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 17, 2016)

Nudes when


----------



## repentance (Aug 17, 2016)

Alberto Balsalm said:


> Hold up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She seems to be confusing us with tran.s "activists".


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 17, 2016)

Which of you sick fucks think he's attractive?


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Aug 17, 2016)

Wait. The hell? "Woman of color"? What color, mayonnaise? 

So, we've got a white man pretending to be a black woman here? That's ballsy. You know who does incredibly ballsy shit like that? White men. With actual balls.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Aug 17, 2016)

repentance said:


> She seems to be confusing us with tran.s "activists".



lol yeah, or male feminists

also: Christopher mate, we all know you found this thread by googling your own name; if you're that concerned about your privacy, you might want to try not using the same username absolutely everywhere on the internet


----------



## randomfarmer (Aug 18, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Which of you sick fucks think he's attractive?


On a scale of Magicnanners to Human Female, Sabine would be a 4/10.
Still better to look at than a lot of the other troons around, Chloe, Devi, John Flynt, Laureli Bailey and Alison Rapp all come to mind.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 18, 2016)

Sabine does have a cute butt tbh, she needs to chill though


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 18, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> Crosspost
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-8-16_15-1-41-png.124828/
> 
> ...



Lol @yawning sneasel the salt was better than I anticipated from her.

"obsessive kiwi farms fucks" could be a random.txt


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Hellfire (Aug 18, 2016)

Massive butthurt about his thread. @chimpburgers @yawning sneasel


----------



## randomfarmer (Aug 18, 2016)

Says the nobody who watches the nobody watching the nobody watching the nobody.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> Massive butthurt about his thread. @chimpburgers @yawning sneasel
> 
> View attachment 125768


This thread was dead for a month. She is literally drawing more attention to this thread by talking about it. She might as well register and yell at us about how much she doesn't care.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 18, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> This thread was dead for a month. She is literally drawing more attention to this thread by talking about it. She might as well register and yell at us about how much she doesn't care.


He jumped into a twitter thread about how victimized by the Farms everyone was and tried very hard to be the head sped.

This is all 100% intentional and all future sperging is about attention. If this guy were a normal faggot, he'd just be a drama queen.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## repentance (Aug 19, 2016)

Twitter and tumblr do a better job of "giving cis people fucked up ideas of who tran.s people are" than Hollywood ever could.


----------



## Buck Bumble (Aug 19, 2016)

"Nothing about us without us"

You know, this reminds me just a bit of gay representation back in the 80s, 90s, and early 2000s, where you had Eric McCormack from Will & Grace (who was straight), Will Smith in Six Degrees of Separation (also straight, and needed a double for the gay kiss scene), and Philip Carey from All in the Family (Who, if I remember correctly, was straight and yet played one of the first gay characters on national television.)

The problem is that there isn't exactly a huge number of skilled, professional trans actors/actresses from which Hollywood can easily pull a quick list, and I don't see an actual movie production hiring an angry tumblrtroon unless they are already recognizable or have the acting chops to make up for it.

tl;dr - don't cry 'nothing about us without us' when you're still in the stages of humanizing/normalizing trans stuff to the general public, unless you want to put them off very quickly.


----------



## pozilei (Aug 19, 2016)

I remember a movie coming out not long ago about a FtM teenager and the SJWs were having hissy fits about it because the main character was played by a cis (can't believe I'm using that word unironically) actress. If that character was played by a young trans boy wouldn't it cause huge dysphoria if he was forced to basically dress up as his old girl-self?


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 19, 2016)

They also whine about transgender people being prostitutes, but lol Sabine is a tranny prostitute and the majority of the ratking either are or claim to be one.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 19, 2016)

@yawning sneasel


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 19, 2016)

Wrong... I never spent time in the Nora Reed thread. The thread was made based on interest by others and because I had seen her silliness around the twitter sphere over the past few months. Chill out Sabine you are behaving like a full-blown lolcow. If there weren't a thread before, this behavior would warrant one now. Besides don't act like you weren't known before. Calm down.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 19, 2016)

SabineIdiot, you want your thread at 238+ pages, we can make that happen for you. Hell, I'll even get this thread featured so your dumb ass will be on display for all to see.


----------



## randomfarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

"It's 100% the asshole's responsibility"

Ah-hah! So you do blame Nora!


----------



## Truant (Aug 20, 2016)

probably the most passable of all the rat king trannies


----------



## The Kebab and Calculator (Aug 20, 2016)

This one just might be a hugely milkable cow.

The Kiwi thread goes quiet = massive pleas for attention. This is so, so promising.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 20, 2016)

Buck Bumble said:


> "Nothing about us without us"
> 
> You know, this reminds me just a bit of gay representation back in the 80s, 90s, and early 2000s, where you had Eric McCormack from Will & Grace (who was straight), Will Smith in Six Degrees of Separation (also straight, and needed a double for the gay kiss scene), and Philip Carey from All in the Family (Who, if I remember correctly, was straight and yet played one of the first gay characters on national television.)
> 
> ...



B-but now what will Sabine whine about???!


----------



## GZ 004 (Aug 20, 2016)

For what reason do so many people follow these creatures?


----------



## Football Meatlong (Aug 20, 2016)

Why does every tranny think people will come to their house if we post their dox. No one wants to go anywhere near any of these nutjobs.


----------



## The Kebab and Calculator (Aug 20, 2016)

Football Meatlong said:


> Why does every tranny think people will come to their house if we post their dox. No one wants to go anywhere near any of these nutjobs.



In fact, the opposite is far more likely... eg Greta and her home invasion of Dear Leader


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 20, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> View attachment 117639
> 
> Sabine has been brought up in the Nora and Buffalo Bill threads and I have been lazily following her for a while so I figured I would make a thread. Sabine is a tranny hooker who would probably dig up Patti. Sabine has been around a while and has amassed over 322k tweets. Even by Rat King standards that is pretty prolific. Sabine doesn't seem to stand out among the Rat King trannies much beyond being a real true and honest hooker, so there are some bonus points for that. Sabine has all the typical Rat King fare; a Patreon, friends with the Rat Kingers and all. They even had some tussles over Brianna Wu so if you still care about Gamer Gate in 2016 you might get a chuckle out of them. Sabine also does a twitch where they play games. Basically she loves drama (especially with MRAs and Gamer Gaters), tweeting their friends all day and getting paid for sex. I don't anticipate anything horrific on scale of Buffalo Bill or a chimpout like Nora with Sabine, but there still is some fun content here. Twitter is where you will get the majority of the content here, as per other Rat King people.
> 
> ...



I'm not the sort to cast aspersions on people's looks, but that is one fucking _uncharismatic_ tranny. Holy shit.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 20, 2016)

Jaimas said:


> I'm not the sort to cast aspersions on people's looks, but that is one fucking _uncharismatic_ tranny. Holy shit.


I'd do her, tbh.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Aug 20, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> I'd do her, tbh.



Damn dude. At least make them wax their upper lip first. I haven't seen a mustache like that since the 6th grade.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 20, 2016)

Tbh, she has Mac Tonight face and it freaks me out. Is she a trap or has she got a pseudovagina?


----------



## randomfarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Is she a trap or has she got a pseudovagina?


Neither, it's another man-face between the legs.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 20, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Tbh, she has Mac Tonight face and it freaks me out. Is she a trap or has she got a pseudovagina?






He was mentioning SRS back in 2014 and said he didn't have it yet, and in January of this year his mom told him not to get GRS.  but he wants it because it is "keeping [him] going."













He also claims he was raped, repeatedly ala Chloe Sagal.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 20, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> I'd do her, tbh.



There's no accounting for taste.


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Aug 20, 2016)

More and more I realize this website is filled to the brim with troon sympathizers.

Heretics, the lot of you.


----------



## Rudol von Stroheim (Aug 20, 2016)

It makes me chuckle that if you only look at the photos in the first post, as you scroll down it looks like a woman transitioning into a man. 
Honestly, she looks good in the first few photos then she quickly devolves into having a moustache and wearing unflattering clothes for her body type. What's the bet she's like 6ft as well?


----------



## HickoryDickory (Aug 20, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> I'd do her, tbh.


Looked better as a guy, tbh. 

Does she have a price list posted?


----------



## CyrusKissFanClub (Aug 20, 2016)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> Damn dude. At least make them wax their upper lip first. I haven't seen a mustache like that since the 6th grade.



It's not just the facial hair it's also the facial skin texture and hair texture--they are male typical.  Then there's the hips and butt which also look very masculine.  Is he using spironolactone and estradiol?  If he is the dose of on one or both needs to be increased.

He has no tits and no butt so there really isn't anything feminine besides his hairstyle and eyebrow styling.  Attractive MtFs--even those that are pre-op--have nice butts and hips and female textured hair and skin.  Androgyny requires _some_ physical femininity beyond a female hairstyle.  I'm not seeing anything other than an effeminate man--not that there is anything wrong with that but it's quite distinct from the androgyny that pre-op MtFs present.

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-8-20_4-36-36-png.126293/ 

Because pedophiles never target male children. 

This person lives for victimhood.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 20, 2016)

Yeah but when they got to the goods they had to know right?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 20, 2016)

The Sabine from Mr Bean's Holiday is a lot prettier IMO




Back on topic, funny how most of these MtF lolcows are not only SJWs but misandrists as well. I thought real social justice demanded equality?


----------



## randomfarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> The Sabine from Mr Bean's Holiday is a lot prettier IMO


Mr Bean from My Bean's Holiday is a lot prettier IMO.


----------



## Redeemer and Destroyer (Aug 20, 2016)

CyrusKissFanClub said:


> It's not just the facial hair it's also the facial skin texture and hair texture--they are male typical. Then there's the hips and butt which also look very masculine. Is he using spironolactone and estradiol? If he is the dose of on one or both needs to be increased.



The doses can only be increased by so much before being converted back into testosterone. Sabine may already be at the highest dosage.



CyrusKissFanClub said:


> Attractive MtFs--even those that are pre-op--have nice butts and hips and female textured hair and skin.



That's because they _work _to look like women. These eldritch horrors on the boards do not even lift a _finger _and yet expect to be seen as and called women. Passing MtFs do the same as passing FtMs: they exercise, change their diet, and voice train. For transwomen, it's less red meat, more cardio to slim themselves down as the hormones shift fat gathering patterns, and (and this is unheard of amongst the rat kings) _take care of their hair._ Seriously, have they not heard of conditioner or at least a drop of coconut oil?


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 20, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> I'd do her, tbh.


I still think Dr. Frank-N-Furter is a pretty rare niche as fetishes go.


----------



## Smutley (Aug 20, 2016)

CatParty said:


> what are we? middle aged trannies who run fake suicide lines?



No but some of us are @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt


----------



## Reshiram (Aug 20, 2016)

OtterParty said:


> she's kinda cute, especially in the first picture. shame about all the infectious diseases sprouting from her mutilated groin like a delicate bouquet of forest mushrooms.



"She's kinda cute and I would have sex with her."


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 20, 2016)

Who is this mysterious sexual predator flying around and raping all the world's trannies and fat chicks?

inb4 Dynastia


----------



## Sanic (Aug 20, 2016)

Eeeewwww, this guy is ugly.


----------



## Luigi (Aug 20, 2016)

That looks jewish.


----------



## comely retiree (Aug 20, 2016)

Why are all trannies way way into videogames?


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 20, 2016)

comely retiree said:


> Why are all trannies way way into videogames?



Because most of the ones we cover here are antisocial twenty-something men who spent all their time in high school/college playing vidya instead of socializing.

They're the alt-left version of Nice Guys.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 20, 2016)

Wait a second, "Naomi Armitage?" One of her aliases is an anime character.


----------



## Four-Wheeled Fedora (Aug 20, 2016)

comely retiree said:


> Why are all trannies way way into videogames?



It's the autism.


----------



## Helvetica Scenario (Aug 20, 2016)

I can't say I really understand why 'this stupid action movie is not an accurate representation of trans rights!' is such an immense surprise to these people. This is no more meant to be a realistic, sensitive depicition of transition than _Face/Off_ is meant to be serious look at living with a facial disfigurement.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Aug 20, 2016)

I always read thatsabinegirl as That's A Bine Girl. No idea what a bine might be.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 20, 2016)

MysteriousStranger said:


> I always read thatsabinegirl as That's A Bine Girl. No idea what a bine might be.


Nonbinary?


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 20, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 126443
> View attachment 126445
> 
> View attachment 126444



"Disaster relief is wrong when Republicans do it"


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 20, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 126443
> View attachment 126445
> 
> View attachment 126444


Did he really just go from disbelief that someone was blaming a paki for all middle east problems right into complaints about white privilege?

It's almost like they read complaints from a script, completely unaware of what they are even saying. Complaining about the same thing that they are doing at the exact same time they are doing it. It would blow my mind if I didn't know by now that these people are completely fake, right down to the core beliefs they would say that they hold.


also lmao:



> Makin Name Meaning
> Northern English (Lancashire and Yorkshire): pet form (with the Middle English diminutive suffix -kin) of May 2. Northern English: nickname for an effeminate man, from Middle English maid(en) ‘girl’, ‘young woman’ (see Maiden) + the diminutive suffix -kin. It is possible, but unlikely, that it may also have been of more literal application as an occupational name for a female servant. Dutch: from a pet form of the Germanic name Macco (see Mack 2 and 3).
> 
> Source: Dictionary of American Family Names ©2013, Oxford University Press


----------



## SOINCHU (Aug 20, 2016)

Do you think she lectures some dude about his CIS-HET privilege before he fucks her?  Like if you're paying for that shit you should at least be spared having to listen to the bullshit.


----------



## wew lad (Aug 21, 2016)

SOINCHU said:


> Do you think she lectures some dude about his CIS-HET privilege before he fucks her?  Like if you're paying for that shit you should at least be spared having to listen to the bullshit.


It's part of the liability waiver you sign when you hire its services.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 22, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 126925



lol she'll never afford a car like that.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Ginger Piglet (Aug 26, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 126925



Who does she think she is, Penelope Picklestop?


----------



## Positron (Aug 26, 2016)

comely retiree said:


> Why are all trannies way way into videogames?


Many video games give you a choice of being a girl.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2016)

Positron said:


> Many video games give you a choice of being a girl.



And in some, like Portal 2, you're a girl like it or not.


----------



## repentance (Aug 26, 2016)

Positron said:


> Many video games give you a choice of being a girl.



And others give you the option of doing horrible things to female characters, which I'm sure some of our favourite trenders wish they could do in real life.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Aug 28, 2016)

'least she passes better then Brianna!


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Aug 29, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 125938
> 
> View attachment 125936
> 
> View attachment 125937



Interesting, "nothing about us without us" is from the classic disability rights movement. Way to appropriate a group with real struggles.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Sep 1, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 130823
> View attachment 130824
> View attachment 130825


I'd like you to stop for a second. Nobody who has seen you ridiculous troons in action would *ever* want to be an ally to your cause. It would be like wanting to ally oneself with the Hanta virus.


----------



## Darndirty (Sep 1, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 130823
> View attachment 130824
> View attachment 130825




Seriously who pays to fuck this? And then on top of that have to listen to this....even whores are getting uppity these days, you rent your sphinxter to people no one cares about your opinion


----------



## 50K Death March (Sep 1, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 130823
> View attachment 130824
> View attachment 130825



Isn't allowing pedo's, rapists and pretend gender snowflakes in their midst encouraging parasitic and vampiric behaviour?

You'd think the ratking as a whole would have more important things to worry about than Incredible Hulk's film bombing before it even airs.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 2, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 131142



This right here is why Twitter is fucking stupid.  Most people just use it as a public diary so they can get attention.


----------



## Darndirty (Sep 2, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 131142




So she's upset that her partner didn't want to have sex with the gender of his choice..pretty hypocritical if you ask me. If my girlfriend wants to become a dude fine God bless, but I don't wanna fuck a dude.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Sep 4, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 131142


Is there a 'fucking hilarious' rating?  Cos I'd give this two.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Trombonista (Sep 7, 2016)

There are cis women who don't menstruate/are infertile, but I don't see any of them demanding reproductive rights organizations use more inclusive language.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Tin (Sep 11, 2016)

Why are the rat kings always so damn smug?  Also isn't she bashing her customers with her constant 'die cis scum' rhetoric?


----------



## chimpburgers (Sep 16, 2016)

Triple retard time.

http://archive.md/zVDxm


----------



## Ambivalenz (Sep 21, 2016)

Sabine wants to bone Milo. Now that´s a meltdown. 

http://archive.md/Mve0R






http://www.out.com/out-exclusives/2...et-supervillain-milo-doesnt-care-you-hate-him


----------



## Football Meatlong (Sep 21, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 130825


I see, we're only allowed to make movies about things if we have people involved who are directly related to the issue at hand. Sorry, Twelve Years A Slave.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 24, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 138204
> View attachment 138205



It must be sad, being so insecure in your identity you feel the need to froth at the mouth over some sappy drama cashing in on a political fad.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 25, 2016)

They should definitely cancel all tranny shows with actors that these trannies don't like.  

Just stop doing them.  They're nothing but trouble.


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Sep 25, 2016)

I heard the ghosts in ghostbusters weren't even real ghosts, either.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 25, 2016)

Sexy Rexxy said:


> I heard the ghosts in ghostbusters weren't even real ghosts, either.



It is completely unacceptable for ghosts to be played by non-ghost actors.


----------



## AlanRickmanIsDead (Sep 25, 2016)

Sexy Rexxy said:


> I heard the ghosts in ghostbusters weren't even real ghosts, either.


#GhostLivesMatter


----------



## randomfarmer (Sep 25, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> It is completely unacceptable for ghosts to be played by non-ghost actors.


If they were committed to the equal representation in media as they claim to be, they would voluntarily turn themselves into ghosts and apply for the work.
That four letter word though.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 2, 2016)

Ookin' and eekin'


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 6, 2016)

He blames WHITE MALES after he gets triggered by a game called Pooshooter. Cow crossover with Jake Alley who thinks neo-Nazis are leaving negative reviews.












Chris plans to get his dick mutilated.


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Oct 6, 2016)

.. Jake says, masturbating furiously.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 7, 2016)

@Helvetica Scenario someone's stealing your identity


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## AlanRickmanIsDead (Oct 9, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 142798


The cunt is living in Britain. What the fuck is she whining on about U.S elections?


----------



## Spiral (Oct 9, 2016)

AlanRickmanIsDead said:


> The cunt is living in Britain. What the fuck is she whining on about U.S elections?


https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/114003
This is simply what the UK does.


----------



## AlanRickmanIsDead (Oct 9, 2016)

Spiral said:


> https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/114003
> This is simply what the UK does.


Still salty about 1776, I guess.


----------



## Helvetica Scenario (Oct 9, 2016)

As a proud Helveti-kin, I wish to protest this creature's co-opting of my lived identity and the struggles that I and other oppressed cataclysmic atomic disaster scenarios face on a day-to-day basis from a world that fears and misunderstands us.

I'm glad I changed my avatar for Halloween. I confuse easily.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Oct 10, 2016)

AlanRickmanIsDead said:


> The cunt is living in Britain. What the fuck is she whining on about U.S elections?



he's on the dole, he's got fuck all else to do

also: he should see a doctor, with all that angry sperging he'll give himself an aneurysm


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 15, 2016)

AlanRickmanIsDead said:


> The cunt is living in Britain. What the fuck is she whining on about U.S elections?



I'd say it's hypocritical for a Brit to get so assmad over an American election but then I remember all my liberal friends bitching and moaning about Brexit.  

Like I get being invested in foreign affairs.  But it's not really your place to wig out over another nation's politics unless they've actually elected Hitler or some shit.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 15, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> unless they've actually elected Hitler or some shit.


That's the problem, people like Sabine think Trump _is_ Hitler.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 15, 2016)

trombonista said:


> That's the problem, people like Sabine think Trump _is_ Hitler.



Which is why Millennials are an objectively terrible generation.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 20, 2016)

Chris and Jake Alley have been harassing a PoC tranny from a 3rd world nation.







Spoiler: Ookin' and eekin'


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Oct 25, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I'd say it's hypocritical for a Brit to get so assmad over an American election but then I remember all my liberal friends bitching and moaning about Brexit.
> 
> Like I get being invested in foreign affairs.  But it's not really your place to wig out over another nation's politics unless they've actually elected Hitler or some shit.



yeah, preachy arrogant know-nothing fuckwits are the same all over the world


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## AnOminous (Oct 30, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 148613



Admission that your suicide threat was just a "gibs me dat" for money noted.


----------



## Helvetica Scenario (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes, Sabine, congratulations for correctly defining 'suicide prevention'. That's how specialist life-saving services work: once your life is saved you no longer need them, so they go away. A heart surgeon can stent or bypass your clogged arteries, but he can't make the lifestyle changes you'll need to abide by once the immediate crisis is over for you.

These people are there in the short term to save your life. Improving it is all on you.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## repentance (Oct 31, 2016)

> You take dissent worse than Pinochet.



lol


----------



## Darndirty (Oct 31, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> It is completely unacceptable for ghosts to be played by non-ghost actors.



Check your non post mortem priveledge shitlord. they don't choose to be dead.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 3, 2016)

He didn't even make it a week before he was back on Twitter, hiding on a private account.









He sperged out over some Twitter troon drama today and supposedly flounced again.


----------



## repentance (Nov 4, 2016)

I wonder if Sabine thinks Jake was trying to start fights by tagging her and Zinnia into his comment about whispering campaigns.  I hope so.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 5, 2016)

The flounce didn't even make it a day and he's now back to using Twitter, because of course he is, and is sperging out because "rape culture is literally everywhere." In typical troon fashion he also claims he was going to be homeless but found some rube to take him in.


----------



## randomfarmer (Nov 5, 2016)

Hellfire said:


>





 
So the people who are worth a damn are the ones who don't pay attention to screencaps of what Sabean actually says?
This now makes a lot of sense in the ongoing SJW echo chambers and Twitter itself.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Nov 5, 2016)

There's a brain parasite out there that is burrowing into the brains of troons everywhere, forcing them all to use the word "literal" incorrectly. 

They were all faggots before, so you can't blame the parasite for that one.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Darndirty (Nov 16, 2016)

pozilei said:


> I remember a movie coming out not long ago about a FtM teenager and the SJWs were having hissy fits about it because the main character was played by a cis (can't believe I'm using that word unironically) actress. If that character was played by a young trans boy wouldn't it cause huge dysphoria if he was forced to basically dress up as his old girl-self?



Was it "boys don't cry" with hillary swank? which was actually a very good movie that I believe won n Oscar or maybe she did. I don't remember if there was an outcry about it, though it was before the sjw craze


----------



## pozilei (Nov 17, 2016)

Darndirty said:


> Was it "boys don't cry" with hillary swank? which was actually a very good movie that I believe won n Oscar or maybe she did. I don't remember if there was an outcry about it, though it was before the sjw craze


No, it was definitely a more recent movie. I think it was About Ray. No idea if the movie is any good or their grievances were actually justified though.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Nov 21, 2016)

Oh snap, white liberal dudes. You've all been called out by a dude who pretends to be a female hooker on the internet.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 28, 2016)

He's been constantly sperging about "fascists" now.


----------



## Hyperion (Nov 28, 2016)

"white supremacist leftists" lol

These troons really do make me


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 28, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> He's been constantly sperging about "fascists" now.
> 
> View attachment 157491



lol shut up


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Ntwadumela (Dec 3, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 158155


Anybody who kills himself/herself is a cuck/pussy and you should feel bad.


----------



## Lorento (Dec 3, 2016)

Hellfire said:


>



"Abusers and Fascists just keep being given platforms and safe spaces while we are denied them."


----------



## repentance (Dec 11, 2016)

Lorento said:


> "Abusers and Fascists just keep being given platforms and safe spaces while we are denied them."



They're not denied platforms and safe spaces.  Twitter and tumblr exist.  What they really hate is that no-one outside of their "safe space" hug boxes takes them seriously - which kind of happens when you'll only "debate" on platforms which allow no dissent.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Dec 11, 2016)

What does he want?
Nothing is stopping him from creating a forum, Facebook group or any other platform that lets him ban anyone who doesn't share the same opinion.
Twitter is a free speech platform for the most part. People will say things you dislike, disagree with, and you can engage them and voice your opinion.
What he wants, is that no one has an opinion that he disagrees with.
He is what one might call a fascist dictator that wants to purge the wrongthink.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## GS 281 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 165723


People who don't give $20 beejers for "titty skittles" and crack, that's who.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 3, 2017)

The light of this virtue signal captured a man who doesn't know how to wipe his own ass.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 5, 2017)

Christopher sperged out over people LITERALLY KILLING troons.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Christopher sperged out over people LITERALLY KILLING troons.
> 
> View attachment 171182
> View attachment 171183
> View attachment 171184


I don't get what Sabine is so mad about. Trannies usually like the BBC.



Spoiler: Qualitative Evidence


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 5, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Christopher sperged out over people LITERALLY KILLING troons.
> 
> View attachment 171182
> View attachment 171183
> View attachment 171184



Not all cis people


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jan 6, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Christopher sperged out over people LITERALLY KILLING troons.
> View attachment 171184



Literally EVERYTHING kills troons in some way or another.

Also if a BBC show makes you kill yourself then you are batshit insane and need help. It's like troons aren't as sane as they think they are. It's like being trans comes with other mental health issues.

But I bet even writing this killed at least 10000 troons.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jan 6, 2017)

Nah, bullying kids into saying they're trans to keep their batshit parents happy is more likely to lead to 'literally killing'.  Sorry you never got the mental health care you obviously needed, Chris.  Ps: leave kids alone.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 8, 2017)

Triggered.


----------



## D.Va (Jan 10, 2017)

https://www.pinknews.co.uk/2017/01/...ium=Twittermob&Twittermob&utm_campaign=PNMOBT

The first thing I thought is "reverse John Money". But why are they so upset about this? Did the results not fall in line with their worldview? Surely if their notions about gender are correct then the documentary would show him to be a failure and it would be a 'win' for them.

Also fuck unbiased news reporting, it's such a horrible thing to burden myself with.


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 10, 2017)

If the documentary hasn't been released, how does Sabine know what stance it takes?


----------



## D.Va (Jan 11, 2017)

trombonista said:


> If the documentary hasn't been released, how does Sabine know what stance it takes?



If every other BBC documentary is anything to go by, they don't take stances or sides. They tend to keep things neutral and just present a story. 

Although Kenneth did get fired for being a creep, his research inevitably holds more weight than the ranting of an armchair Twitter activist and they are afraid the results might interfere with their agenda.


----------



## Smug Anime Girl (Jan 11, 2017)

The overarching narrative is that the documentary follows how Zucker was fired for "challenging the orthodoxy" - IE disagreeing with the activist view. It's in the synopsis for the documentary.

Unfortunately the documentary's public synopsis does only seem to follow one point of view, I can't imagine any shrieking feminists would have agreed to have gone on a program with him. Something something no platform.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 11, 2017)

D.Va said:


> If every other BBC documentary is anything to go by, they don't take stances or sides. They tend to keep things neutral and just present a story.
> 
> Although Kenneth did get fired for being a creep, his research inevitably holds more weight than the ranting of an armchair Twitter activist and they are afraid the results might interfere with their agenda.


Well Chris does like the BBC


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 13, 2017)

GAMERS. Jake Alley retweeted most of this tard tantrum.


----------



## Lorento (Jan 14, 2017)

D.Va said:


>



Torture therapy? That's just blatantly untrue, I've seen the documentary.


----------



## Football Meatlong (Jan 14, 2017)

I want to watch the documentary too, but the BBC2's media player only works in England.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 14, 2017)

Football Meatlong said:


> I want to watch the documentary too, but the BBC2's media player only works in England.


Any free vpn browser extension will do the trick.


----------



## RK 672 (Jan 17, 2017)

I hadn't seen their Facebook posted so here it is:
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008285022127 (http://archive.md/Idzyn)
Goes by Naomi Makin.


----------



## Dentontx (Jan 17, 2017)

trombonista said:


> ait a second, "Naomi Armitage?" One of her aliases is an anime character.



Late AF but FWIW the "Technoir" and the "Armitage" suggest she's a big "Neuromancer" fan.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## unclestryker (Feb 13, 2017)

Here is some crazy from sabine. 



Spoiler: Sab sab be cray cray.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 15, 2017)

Cow crossover. Jake Alley thinks feminists are working with neo-Nazis.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 16, 2017)

While KF was down, Sabine chimped out at our President.


----------



## unclestryker (Feb 16, 2017)

I wonder how this person is not medicated. The mass extinction comment is straight delusional.


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 16, 2017)

cow cross over from Phil's galpal
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jonat...ir-toren-wilder-victoria-vikki-valimir.24959/

it has gotta be a full moon or something because the rat king is going nuts tonight for some reason. we're two weeks into the month they ALL can't be out of welfare money already


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Football Meatlong (Mar 24, 2017)

> "thinks he's a clever little troll"
> Still chimps out about it 

Also noticed that he wrote "think's". Hahaha man go back to middle school.


----------



## unclestryker (Mar 24, 2017)

Football Meatlong said:


> > "thinks he's a clever little troll"
> > Still chimps out about it



It is so easy to trigger the fuck out of these exceptional individuals, you can do it by simply disagreeing with them. That should tell you about the mental condition they are in.


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 11, 2017)

Cow crossover.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 14, 2017)

You know Sabine isn't truscum because I would probably like her if she were.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 14, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>



Truscum is wrong, but the other two have more of a basis. The latter one is confirmed 100%.


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 22, 2017)

Spoiler: TW









Cow crossover with Jake Alley


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Apr 22, 2017)

Do these troons go into a hair salon, plop down in the chair and ask the hairdresser to make them look homeless? Or does a localized gamma ray burst occur when you say, "I'm a woman now," that immediately fries your hair into that kind of scarecrow looking shit?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> Do these troons go into a hair salon, plop down in the chair and ask the hairdresser to make them look homeless? Or does a localized gamma ray burst occur when you say, "I'm a woman now," that immediately fries your hair into that kind of scarecrow looking shit?



"Just troon my shit up."


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Apr 23, 2017)

I suspect people who have had short hair their entire lives have trouble adapting to a routine that takes into account the care and moisture needs of longer hair.  If your hair has always been an inch or two long at maximum, you're cutting it away frequently enough that even if you abuse the fuck out of it, you're not going to end up with a ton of split ends or a dried-out mess.  You can even dye it on the regular, with cheap shitty dye, and in a couple of months it's all gone, so who cares if you strip the hair to fuck and back?

When your hair is long, you're talking about 5-10 years of growth and trims.  What you do at age 25 will impact how your hair looks when you're 30.  You can't just use whatever cheap shampoo is on sale at Wal-Mart, you have to consider the specifics of your hair texture and the issues you have with it, and probably have multiple products so you can occasionally lift any build-up that accumulates on your long hair.

But those things never occur to the troons.  Being a girl is easy, so having long hair must be easy!  And they don't even notice it, just like they never notice the fiveheads from their receding hairlines or their mustache stubble.  They see themselves through rose-colored glasses.  All they have to do is look like something in the vicinity of what they personally want to fuck, and they'll squint until their vision blurs enough for them to believe they really look like their own sexual fantasy.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 28, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> But those things never occur to the troons. Being a girl is easy, so having long hair must be easy!



This isn't even exclusive to crazy trannies. Just read the Beauty Parlour lolcow threads and plenty of true and honest wombyn born wombyn have shitty, frazzled hair. I think it's a side effect of having turbo autism.


----------



## Darndirty (Apr 28, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> This isn't even exclusive to crazy trannies. Just read the Beauty Parlour lolcow threads and plenty of true and honest wombyn born wombyn have shitty, frazzled hair. I think it's a side effect of having turbo autism.



It's like the female version of the cross and socks guys, some people just can't be helped.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Apr 28, 2017)

in fairness, yer man is doing better than the rest of the rat king, in that he doesn't appear to be physically repulsive

unfortunately, because his personality is so spergy and awful, that counts for naught


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Apr 28, 2017)

I think most Beauty Parlour cows have the same thing going on as the rat kings: they wouldn't in a million years have done something as debasing as associating with girls during high school.  Girls are stupid and shallow and all the stuff they like is so dumb, amirite?!  Who would ever be interested in that when you could be interested in comic books and anime, guys?! 

But then, once they're adults and they decide THEIR use of cosmetics and hair dye is _special _and/or _revolutionary, _not shallow like it is when other people do it, they decide it's clearly a cinch because idiots -- er, I mean, women -- can do it.  Bex is an excellent example of this.


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Hellfire (May 3, 2017)

In which Christopher chimps because the Department for Work and Pensions wants to scrutinize him and he thinks it is "punishment."


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (May 3, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> In which Christopher chimps because the Department for Work and Pensions wants to scrutinize him and he thinks it is "punishment."
> 
> View attachment 214450
> View attachment 214451


Luckily for Chris, the people who perform these interviews have never seen a malingerer put on a show before.


----------



## Hellfire (May 4, 2017)

Lots of chimping from Christopher about health care in another country.


----------



## Hellfire (May 8, 2017)

59 people dumb enough to follow this troon on twitter are definitely speaking.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 18, 2017)

Actually, Christopher. Yes.



 

You either remember the entire history of a person, or nothing at all. Hitler was a painter and a vegetarian. He was also a madman. You don't get to exclude parts of his history to fit your fucking commentary, britfaggot.


----------



## Hellfire (May 20, 2017)

Christopher is butthurt about "TERFs." Admits he's spent 5 years being a piece of shit and harassing actual women.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (May 20, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Christopher is butthurt about "TERFs." Admits he's spent 5 years being a piece of shit and harassing actual women.
> 
> View attachment 222809
> View attachment 222810
> ...



And of course, we see Jake the Baby Snake...


----------



## Darndirty (May 20, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 213206
> 
> View attachment 213208
> 
> View attachment 213209



I don't even read after the word literal anymore.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 20, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>



Cracker is a slur tho


----------



## Hellfire (May 22, 2017)




----------



## An Ghost (May 23, 2017)

Hope Verbal knows Sabine posts about him on twitter. I love when people find their room mate's pissy passive aggressive twitter.


----------



## Hellfire (May 26, 2017)

Christopher chimped out about "diversity" in pride parades.









Cow crossover.


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Trombonista (May 27, 2017)

Gender studies should only be a minor or a concentration within a major.


----------



## Jaimas (May 28, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Christopher chimped out about "diversity" in pride parades.
> 
> View attachment 225886
> 
> ...



You know what? If gaming is keeping the likes of this caustic shithead out, maybe that's something that should be _allowed_ to continue.

So right now, I'ma take the time and give a shout-out to those random children on PSN that scream "faggot" like a pack of homophobic submachineguns. Kudos for you for scaring shitheads like Chris away from the hobby. Ya done good.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 8, 2017)

Cow crossover


----------



## badhbhcatha (Jun 14, 2017)

Cathy Brennan again, here is the Twitter report noting Chris was locked out.

Cheers.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 14, 2017)

badhbhcatha said:


> Cathy Brennan again, here is the Twitter report noting Chris was locked out.
> 
> Cheers.


Again, why didn't you report Laurelai?


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jun 14, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Again, why didn't you report Laurelai?


Seriously, or Nick Nyberg/Sarah Butts.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jun 15, 2017)

One of us! One of us! OK, _almost._


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 15, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> One of us! One of us! OK, _almost._


Star fruits taste like cleaning products. Nectarines are better.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Jul 30, 2017)

Another homeless saga coming in and implied suicide threat.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 30, 2017)

Ambivalenz said:


> Another homeless saga coming in and implied suicide threat.


Of course Jake Alley thinks people would be fine with a deadbeat, mentally ill man mooching off them.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 30, 2017)

Why doesn't Sabine immigrate to Niantic?


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jul 30, 2017)

Wait, I thought he was a totally hot and popular 'sex worker' and was all reeeeeeeeeeee about his rights to support himself by waving his dick for cash?  What happened, Christopher?  Does...does this mean you were _lying? _


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 11, 2017)

GAMERGATE http://archive.md/Gebzj

Not from him but lol 
    Abby Franquemont
@abbysyarns
3h
Replying to @ThatSabineGirl @Amethystinia
In 100 yrs if we survive they'll be saying "who knew gamergate seizing the USA government would lead to WWIII." And we'll be like "women."


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 26, 2017)

Still tard raging.  http://archive.md/80lW8
"America, you gonna kick those bastards out of the Whitehouse or what? Before it spreads further. You've got a nasty nazi infection

You surely aren't expecting to weather this for a whole term. Look what they've done in 9 months. The world might not survive the 4 years."
https://www.twitter.com/InterstellRaven
    High Arbiter
@InterstellRaven
23m
Replying to @ThatSabineGirl
No one seems interested in doing what it would take


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 30, 2017)

This guy has lots of salt.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Sep 1, 2017)

What's that, Christopher? Your house of cards is failing?

Of course it is. And they didn't paint the picture of lunacy. Flailing faggot overreacting imbeciles like you did.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Sep 2, 2017)

He's not even involved in any activism - all he does is twitter outrage (I know, I know, something something neurotypical cis privilege some people can only do stuff online blah blah).  Dude lives in the UK, what does any of this have to do with him anyway?


----------



## GethN7 (Sep 2, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> He's not even involved in any activism - all he does is twitter outrage (I know, I know, something something neurotypical cis privilege some people can only do stuff online blah blah).  Dude lives in the UK, what does any of this have to do with him anyway?



Virtue signaling.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 2, 2017)

Is she still whoring?


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 24, 2017)

Cow crossover with Jake Alley.


----------



## pozilei (Oct 1, 2017)

Apparently she's been shadowbanned from twitter for a week (oh the humanity!!!)


 


 


Spoiler: reported tweets














https://archive.md/NtdVf

Everybody can still read your tweets even if you're shadowbanned but of course it still means she had to make a new twitter account because :autism:


----------



## Helvetica Scenario (Oct 1, 2017)

Wait, hold on a minute. This bitch is a trans woman _of color_ now? What color would that be? Because from where I'm sitting she appears to be a rather fetching shade of basement-dweller white, but I guess that's what I get for trusting my own lying eyes when I should be listening and believing to a stunning, brave trans activist like Sabine.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 1, 2017)

I think she's part Middle Eastern.


----------



## RK 672 (Oct 2, 2017)

trombonista said:


> I think she's part Middle Eastern.


Sabine's a quarter-Indian.




https://twitter.com/ThatSabineGirl/status/880748632823259136 (http://archive.md/vvyUt)


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 10, 2017)

While Christopher hasn't said anything himself yet, he did retweet all of Nora RRREEEEEd's screeching about Vox citing Kiwi Farms.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Oct 10, 2017)

There's a literal guide? Why didn't I get a copy?


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 12, 2017)

"manbeast" is what women likely think of when they see Christopher on the street.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 23, 2017)

http://archive.md/sC7l0

"I'm literally too afraid for my life to live my life thanks cis people"


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 24, 2017)

Wasn't she supposed to be getting surgery?


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Oct 24, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> http://archive.md/sC7l0
> 
> "I'm literally too afraid for my life to live my life thanks cis people"


Dude lives in London.  Unless he's on the shittest of the shit council estate (in which case the worst he'll face will be local kids shouting names), he won't even get noticed never mind abused/attacked/murdered.  It's London.  It's full of weirdos.  No-one cares.

I thought about recommending somewhere like Oldham if he really wants to feel unwelcome, but people would probably just laugh, point and ignore there too.  Literally no-one gives a shit about troons unless they're in your face causing you trouble.

There's a lesson there somewhere.


----------



## TheQueerion (Oct 24, 2017)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Dude lives in London.  Unless he's on the shittest of the shit council estate (in which case the worst he'll face will be local kids shouting names), he won't even get noticed never mind abused/attacked/murdered.  It's London.  It's full of weirdos.  No-one cares.
> 
> I thought about recommending somewhere like Oldham if he really wants to feel unwelcome, but people would probably just laugh, point and ignore there too.  Literally no-one gives a shit about troons unless they're in your face causing you trouble.
> 
> There's a lesson there somewhere.



I didn't think she lived in London unless there's been a move or something. I thought she was in the South West somewhere (which is hardly that bad). 

But oh my god, she is so fucking frustrating because she's the typical tranny who refuses to actually go and live her life and blames that and everything else on cis people. Just negative negative negative all the time, everything bad that happens is because I'm a tranny and anyone who disagrees with me on any level is a mortal enemy - completely hooked in to all that bullshit. It's annoying because as with so many people like this she'd probably be fine if she just cut the cord and left the rats behind. Most don't care if you're trans...hell, most people probably don't care that you're a camwhore/hooker. Just fucking get on already.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Trombonista (Nov 9, 2017)

Like she thinks there's a good way to appropriate culture.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Nov 9, 2017)

I've read studies detailing how military personnel suffering from PTSD are actually just appropriating troon culture.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 16, 2017)

Christopher, a man who claims he is really a woman, rages because a man "wanted to be around [him]" and he's sperging out and trying to hide in a shed because people he's living with want to talk to him.













Cow crossover with Jake Alley and Slingblade.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Nov 16, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Christopher, a man who claims he is really a woman, rages because a man "wanted to be around [him]" and he's sperging out and trying to hide in a shed because people he's living with want to talk to him.
> 
> View attachment 315073
> 
> ...


What the hell?

None of this has to do with being a woman, trans, or a rape victim. It's called having a shitty roommate. Something you're probably going to have to deal with as long as you keep camming and shitposting on Twitter instead of getting a real job.


----------



## galact0r (Nov 16, 2017)

Christopher: My roommate has mental health issues.

Slingblade: I want to kick his ass.

Wait. What?


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Hellfire (Dec 5, 2017)

Cow crossover


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Dec 6, 2017)

Do none of these berks realise that playing the dress-up mental case is what causes their problems?  No-one wants to talk to an obvious lunatic, and even less people want to employ one.  They're the root of their own problems.  

Expecting the world to change to accommodate selfish batshit freaks is appropriating the argument that was made originally by disabled people (society creates the 'disability' by not being easily accessible to people in wheelchairs, blind people etc).   Yet no-one's allowed to point this out as troons are top of the picked-upon pile and nothing they do or say can be wrong.  The only disability this guy has is chronic narcissism.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Dec 6, 2017)

You can see his inner insanity shining through.
Maybe it’s not the roommate that has mental health issues.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 23, 2017)

Cow crossover. Christopher chimped out on an answering machine because he's trying to get his dick mutilated and they "fucking arranged a non-vaginoplasty operation."


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Dec 24, 2017)

Remind me again why the NHS should be paying for this mental case's entirely elective plastic surgery?


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 31, 2017)

Cow crossover.





Christopher is in a council home for speds still. Blames "white men" rather than mental illnesses for the behavior of his sped roommates.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 2, 2018)

Cow crossover. Christopher is getting his dick mutilated in 6 weeks.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jan 3, 2018)

Oh, man. What's he going to do when having his genitals mutilated doesn't solve anything?


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 3, 2018)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Oh, man. What's he going to do when having his genitals mutilated doesn't solve anything?


Gonna go way out on a limb and guess, "Complain incessantly on the internet".


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jan 3, 2018)

Is he still a hooker? It seems like the kind of guys who pay to bang a tranny aren't going to be interested in paying to bang a tranny with a man made stink ditch.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 8, 2018)

Tango down. Looks like he flew into a tantrum after someone told him to stop "speculating about doom" and triggering others' depression.








Ambivalenz said:


> @ThatSabineGirl is tango down, that´s why Jake was screeching. Wasn´t Sabine the one talking about getting his junk removed in the very near future? Might explain why he has other things in mind right now than Jake and Troon Twitter.
> View attachment 351341



Jake Alley sperged out because Christopher took down his Twitter, and is now trying to talk to him on that account he made to ban evade.











Edit: The alt account has been renamed a few times and Christopher whined about people not caring about his "welfare." http://archive.md/jjtFD


----------



## Wallace (Jan 10, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 346091
> View attachment 346092
> View attachment 346094
> Cow crossover.
> ...



This is the thing that makes me the saddest/angriest about the rat king. So many of the people in the group have real anxiety and depression issues, and are legitimately suffering because of it, yet they don’t get better because they are too heavily invested in the rat king cult. They are told that everyone who isn’t them wants to hurt them, to cut off all contact with anyone who isn’t them, and that suicide is all but inevitable. All of this makes their mental problems worse, not to mention the bootleg hormones. A lot of these people would get better if they were willing to get off of Twitter and into real therapy for an extended period of time, but instead they choose to keep drinking the troon kool-aid.


----------



## Casta Spersions (Jan 11, 2018)

Hahaha!  The people who aren't looking to suck all the emotional energy from others are "leeches"!  This mentally ill man is TOO much!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 11, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Looks like he flew into a tantrum after someone told him to stop "speculating about doom" and triggering others' depression.



Oh, so a rando made a fair point and that's why Sabine temporarily fucked off
Of course


----------



## pozilei (Mar 11, 2018)

Looks like she managed to stay off twitter for longer than the usual 'I'm taking my ball and going home' tantrums we see from other rat king members. Good for her.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 11, 2018)

Christopher is still talking to Jake Alley.


----------



## Slime Tube (Jun 12, 2018)

I wonder if the back channel they're using is Steam. Sabine still has a profile on the gaming service (archive). Obviously Sabine doesn't like e-fame as she's changed the name on her profile, but it's obviously her. You can even see her answering questions as "ThatSabineGirl" on the Steam forums (archive). Obviously we here at the farms need to help her overcome her shyness. So I decided to look up her SteamId, which is fixed.


----------



## Hellfire (May 4, 2019)

Cow crossover


----------



## Slime Tube (Jul 7, 2019)

Mastodon account located. https://radical.town/@FuchsiaShock


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 10, 2019)

Slime Tube said:


> Mastodon account located. https://radical.town/@FuchsiaShock


Of course he's posting fucking "lewds" of himself on an even bigger echo chamber than Rat King Twitter is.

He's still whining about "nazis" and stalking Twitter for women to harass.


----------



## Slime Tube (Jul 13, 2019)

The surgery turned you into an unfuckable deformed freak, Chris? Did you not stop to look at exactly what this medical procedure entailed before leaping onto the surgeons table? In all seriousness though, I'm sure there are some people who're going to be very smug to see living proof of their assertions that cutting off your dick doesn't cure your psychosocial issues after all.


----------



## CyrusKissFanClub (Jul 14, 2019)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Oh, man. What's he going to do when having his genitals mutilated doesn't solve anything?





PS: My guess is that the surgeon will not perform any further surgery because Chris has unrealistic expectations and will be dissatisfied with whatever result.  I don't think he was a good candidate for GRS to begin with, he should have been screened out.  But of course that is gatekeeping and unacceptable to trannies.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jul 14, 2019)

Slime Tube said:


> The surgery turned you into an unfuckable deformed freak, Chris? Did you not stop to look at exactly what this medical procedure entailed before leaping onto the surgeons table? In all seriousness though, I'm sure there are some people who're going to be very smug to see living proof of their assertions that cutting off your dick doesn't cure your psychosocial issues after all.


And that's what happens when you get your dick turned inside out and your balls cut off,  all for the sexual kicks of playing a true and honest """girl""".  No-one could ever have forseen that fucking up your male hormones and sex drive by getting your nads chopped would change how horny you found the whole larping as a female thing, right?  Troondom is not a sexual paraphilia but a true and honest representation of who you really are!  That's why every guy who gets a dick flip is super happy and relieved and the results never make anyone depressed - anyone saying otherwise is just being transphobic.

At this point the story was so predictable it's barely even worth a "told you so".  I'm sure it'll all be down to Chris's horrible transphobic housemates and the trans-hating NHS when Chris commits suicide.  

Don't forget to leave a long and rambling note blaming everyone else but yourself, Chris!  Bonus get-into-heaven-fast points if you say your thread on Kiwi Farms was one of the reasons you did a flip!


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 18, 2019)

Slime Tube said:


>


"surgical regret"
If only all the testimonials on reddit and social media platforms weren't suppressed by your fellow troons, you might have been better informed to make a different decision. HMMMMM. But reading dissenting opinions for anything online is absolutely _haram_ to all card-carrying, Patreon-begging, e-thotting lefties.


That's okay, schadenfreude activated yet again.   



Trombonista said:


> Wait a second, "Naomi Armitage?" One of her aliases is an anime character.


Worth pointing out that the "Naomi Technoir" is a reference to the first Terminator movie, where Sara Connor hides in a club with that name to make a phone call to her roommate and leaves a message on the answering machine revealing where she's hiding out & needs a pick-up. Ms. Sabine is as bad at picking new names based on their nerdy pop culture interests as Zoe Tiberius Quinn.  
Fun fact, it was a fake club but during filming people actually lined up and wanted to attend, thinking it was a new real dance club so they ended up getting used as extras.


----------



## Slime Tube (Mar 1, 2020)

Thought I'd drop in on Chris and see what he was up to. Still posting huge volumes of selfies seeking affirmation of his life choices.




It seems this story is going to end up a cautionary one.





Another Chris with autism...





Finally...





Even though the shortage is likely because men like Chris have eaten all of it.


----------



## repentance (Mar 1, 2020)

Slime Tube said:


> Thought I'd drop in on Chris and see what he was up to. Still posting huge volumes of selfies seeking affirmation of his life choices.
> 
> View attachment 1168846
> 
> ...



What he really wanted to say is that it's only being investigated now because it's affecting natal women.  He just knows that he can't say that without acknowledging that trans women and natal women are different.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 2, 2020)

I'd say she passes just fine for a crazy woman.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Mar 3, 2020)

Trombonista said:


> I'd say she passes just fine for a crazy woman.


She's crazy, but I'm used to white women being crazy at this point. She tries, she's not bad looking, fine whatever. But by virtue of being associated with the Rat King we all know she's batshit insane.


----------



## Slime Tube (Jun 7, 2021)

He's back on twitter.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 2, 2022)

Sabine came back to Twitter and pretty much flounced again.


----------

